# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Blacksad

## kilfou

L'heure est tardive, la lune est basse, c'est le moment opportun de faire une révélation un peu honteuse : la première fois que mon libraire BD m'a tendu un exemplaire de Blacksad, j'ai décliné l'offre. Certains vieux aigris vont sûrement dire "t'aurais mieux fait de pas changer d'avis". Mais j'aurais quand même fait une sacrée boulette. Bon j'avais une excuse, le premier coup d'oeil m'a rappelé illico presto Téléchat. Pour les plus jeunes, allez voir, c'est un des trucs les plus flippants qui aient été fait comme programme jeunesse. Rien d'étonnant quand on sait que c'est Roland Topor qui en est à l'origine, et Topor est un ami de ce cintré de Jodo...

 Cette catharsis faite, vous comprendrez pourquoi je me suis tenu éloigné longtemps de ce polar animalier qui compte depuis peu 4 tomes. Que dire qui n'ait déjà été dit sur la série Blacksad ? Pour ceux qui ne sont pas passés dans une librairir depuis 15 ans, un petit rappel. John Blacksad est un détective privé dans toute la splendeur du cliché hollywoodien. Beau gosse, charmeur mais bagarreur, amateur de belles pépées, de cigarettes et d'imper long. Là où Diaz Canales et Juanjo Guarnido ont tapé fort, c'est dans le character design, en transposant tous les clichés du polar hard-boiled dans l'anthropomorphisme disneyien. Et c'est réussi. Extrêmement.

 Le héros est donc un greffier très distingué. Le policier qui le surveille de près un chien. Un journaliste fouineur... une fouine, oui vous comprenez vite le concept. Chaque personnage, chaque mimique donne une impression de justesse incroyable, mêlant très habilement la perception que l'on a du personnage avec l'image que nous renvoit son faciès animalier. Un coup de maître accompli à grands coups d'aquarelles sublimes et de couleurs éclatantes par Guarnido, qui ne perd pourtant pas de vue le trait. Je ne vois pas vraiment pas ce qu'on peut reprocher niveau dessin à ce jeune Espagnol. Vous me direz des nouvelles de la pleine-planche du T4 tiens... Ou de la scène sous les arbres, avec les ombres des feuilles dansant sur le costume clair du Matou...

 Niveau scénario, la qualité est de mise également. D'abord classique dans le T1 avec une enquête sur le meutre de Natalia, la petite amie de Blacksad. Puis glaçante dans le T2 avec son allégorie du White Power et des exactions du KKK. Plus sombre encore avec le maccarthysme et la peur de la Bombe dans le T3. Concernant le T4, on revient à quelque chose de plus humain, de moins grandiloquent dans les conséquences. Le félin est envoyé à la Nouvelle-Orléans (en plein carnaval sinon c'est pas drôle) pour retrouver un chanteur de blues un peu junkie sur les bords. L'occasion parfaite pour une plongée dans le monde de l'industrie musicale des années 50, ségrégationniste quand ça l'arrange. Et quand une pointe de vaudou s'en mêle, c'est parti pour saupoudrer Blacksad d'une once de mystère plutôt affriolant. Par contre, faut s'accrocher un peu car la narration à coup de flashbacks n'est pas toujours très claire. Au moins, on lira plusieurs fois l'album pour en saisir toutes les nuances, c'est pas plus mal. Les 7 premières planches sur le site de l'éditeur.

 Une série policière de haute tenue, amenée à faire partie des classiques.

_Blacksad, Juan Diaz Canales & Juanjo Guarnido, Dargaud, 4 tomes dispo, 13.50€_

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## znokiss

Chat ch'est de la très bonne BD, ouais monsieur. 

A noter que le dessinateur Juanjo Guarnido est animateur chez Disney, ce qui explique son talent à rendre les bestioles expressives. En attendant, les personnages marqués et l'ambiance de chaque album vaut clairement le détour. 

Et je ne peux m'empêcher de poster ce poster (arf arf) qui trône magistralement au dessus de mon bureau :

----------


## PolluXxX

> Chat ch'est de la très bonne BD, ouais monsieur. 
> 
> A noter que le dessinateur Juanjo Guarnido est animateur chez Disney, ce qui explique son talent à rendre les bestioles expressives. En attendant, les personnages marqués et l'ambiance de chaque album vaut clairement le détour. 
> 
> Et je ne peux m'empêcher de poster ce poster (arf arf) qui trône magistralement au dessus de mon bureau : 
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_0nqmbyzMlf...s-bleus-01.jpg


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Ca m'rappelle que j'dois toujours aller chercher la mienne que mes amis ont payé pour mon annif mais que je n'ai toujours pas eu le temps d'aller chercher  ::(: 


Ceci dit, si vous ne connaissez pas Blacksad, foncez, quitte à manger des pâtes pour le reste de votre mois!

----------


## Jorkens

Acheté bien sûr dès sa sortie... Qu'est ce qu'on l'a attendu en tout cas! Attention à porter particulièrement aux mouvements qui sont ahurissants de vie: on croirait parfois voir les cases se mouvoir sous nos yeux. Et mention particulières aux ombres des feuillages. Malgré tout, petite déception au niveau du scénar' (le tout est un peu creux) et de l'humour, mon préféré restant définitivement le troisième.

----------


## znokiss

> Attention à porter particulièrement aux mouvements qui sont ahurissants de vie: on croirait parfois voir les cases se mouvoir sous nos yeux.


Une dernière image pour illustrer ce que tu dis (après j'arrête). Il s'agit d'une de mes cases préférées :

----------


## kekegruic

Juste un monument de la bd, le tome 3 reste aussi mon préféré. La le scénario manque un petit peu mais le coup de crayon de Guarnido reste pour moi déjà la première raison de lire cette bd.
On m'a offert le making off de la première bd et franchement si vous avez l'occasion jetez y un œil c'est vraiment simpas de voir comment il a fait évolué son travail. (il refait apparemment souvent ses dessins pour avoir un angle de vue du personnage parfait selon la situation).

----------


## Earthworm Jim

Merci pour l'aperçu kilfou. La 2e planche est magnifique, j'ai hâte  ::wub::

----------


## Blacksad

Raaaah Lovely. Blacksad, Cauchemar de mon portefeuille. Cauchemar de mes murs et de mes armoires. Il fut longtemps attendus celui-la! et de nouveau, je suis transporté. 
4 Tomes, 4 Chefs d'oeuvre ( a mon sens hien!  :;): ). Et voila que Attakus nous resssort encore et encore des figurines! Hééé j'ai plus de place moi! 
Zno, Quel magnifique image, hein ? elle trone aussi fierement dans ma maison, au dessus de mon bureau j'ai mis celles-ci :
 et

----------


## xheyther

Spoiler Alert! 


C'est dommage qu'il ajoute le personnage qui sort le minet de la flotte. Je trouve qu'ils cèdent un peu aux sirènes du mystère facile-oulala-un-ange-gardien-mais-qui-est-il-et-que-cela-signifie-t-il-sur-le-passé-du-personnage.

----------


## Graveen

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> C'est dommage qu'il ajoute le personnage qui sort le minet de la flotte. Je trouve qu'ils cèdent un peu aux sirènes du mystère facile-oulala-un-ange-gardien-mais-qui-est-il-et-que-cela-signifie-t-il-sur-le-passé-du-personnage.



Aprés 4 tomes, pourquoi pas, si les arcs sont de qualité. Ca m'a un peu interpellé aussi, mais ça n'a pas trop d'incidence sur le tome. Si Cazalès est aussi talentueux avec des séries un peu plus longues, pourquoi pas ! Les tryptiques sont mon format préféré, ça doit aussi jouer  ::): 

Definitivement, avec 'Seuls', une des BDs que j'aurais le plus apprécié cette année.

----------


## Darkmistermomy

Yay, dessins magnifiques, scénars géniaux, j'ai toujours adoré BlackSad, celui là fait pas exception !  :Cigare:  

Dommage qu'ils en sortent si rarement !  ::'(:

----------


## Dark Fread

Je ne peux qu'approuver, Blacksad c'est tellement bien que ça fait friser les moustaches.

----------


## Docjones

Spoiler Alert! 


Concernant le personnage mystérieux il fera son apparition dans le  prochain tome d'après une interview que j'ai pu lire


Je trouve que cet épisode est sans doute le plus abouti a niveau du dessin et du travail sur la lumière (bien que le 2me tome avec sa lumière sale et grisâtre était pas mal non plus).

La scène du repas avec l'ombre et la lumière est effectivement magnifique mais on en a d'autre : la pleine page de carnaval et surtout l'image de l'enfer absolument flippante !

Par contre niveau scénario le deuxième tome reste mon préféré. On y voit l'introduction de Weekly et une bonne intrigue sur le KKK c'est toujours sympa.

----------


## Tetram

Ami kilfou, j'ai fait la même bêtise que toi : on m'a présenté le tome 1 à sa sortie. J'ai refusé et j'ai acheté Lanfeust. J'étais jeune et bête à l'époque (maintenant, je suis juste moins jeune...), et le coup du Téléchat qui devient enquêteur, pareil, ça me bottait pas. 

Ma copine me disait pourtant : ça a l'air super ce Blacksad.... Aujourd'hui, regret éternel : la première édition de Blacksad (que j'avais donc eu entre les mains) cote plus de 100€... Je ne l'aurais pas revendu, mais quand même, les boules...

Ceci dit, le tome 2 est clairement le meilleur des 4 tomes à mon avis, même si la série est globalement excellente...

----------


## Jikob

Une des rares bédés qui m'ait provoqué de vrais frissons en la lisant, genre chair de poule vérifiable à l'oeil nu !
J'ai toujours en tête 

Spoiler Alert! 


cette "case" dans le tome 2 où l'on voit les trois "noirs" sortir de l'épicerie, avec le taureau le canon scié sur l'épaule, c'est simple, on a l'impression de sentir le vent souffler rien qu'en regardant cette image !


Ca m'a plus que marqué, traumatisé tellement c'est classe !  ::wub:: 

Donc Blacksad je trouve également ça splendide, d'autant que j'aime bien les chats ! 9 miaou sur 10, au moins.

----------


## vectra

Je suis vraiment le seul à trouver les scénarios complètement vus et archi-vus au point que ca en devient pénible?

Pour les dessins, la qualité est tout à fait indéniable et ca reste un plaisir à regarder. Par contre, la sur-utilisation des clichés Disneyens est nauséeuse. Ca contribue à laisser l'impression de déjà vu et d'énorme gâchis étant donné l'effort investi.

J'en viens à préferer Canardo, et même largement. Le dessin est franchement synthétique, limite artificiel, mais l'écriture est largement supérieure et nettement moins niaise en général. Pour l'immersion, ca joue...

----------


## P'titdop

> Chat ch'est de la très bonne BD, ouais monsieur. 
> 
> A noter que le dessinateur Juanjo Guarnido est animateur chez Disney, ce qui explique son talent à rendre les bestioles expressives. En attendant, les personnages marqués et l'ambiance de chaque album vaut clairement le détour. 
> 
> Et je ne peux m'empêcher de poster ce poster (arf arf) qui trône magistralement au dessus de mon bureau : 
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_0nqmbyzMlf...s-bleus-01.jpg


Enfoiré, tu viens de faire naître en moi le besoin urgent de me procurer ce poster. Mais j'ai pas de sioux.  ::sad::

----------


## IbZz

Perso, j'ai abordé Blacksad à cause de Elgato, un membre du forum dont l'avatar m'intriguait... J'ai beaucoup aimé, c'est très classe, mais je ne suis pas un ultrafan non plus. Le coté polar me dérange un peu, j'aime pas trop les enquêtes policières en général. 

Cela dit, je suis en extase devant le dessin, et l'ambiance assez particulière. Donc je vais me laisser tenter par ce Tome 4.

----------


## zurgo

Ca se laisse lire, indeed.
Mais je préfère tout de même Canardo, polar mysanthrope Chabrolien post-apo.

Enfin, c'était avant que Sokal ne se mette à bosser sur ordi et abuse violemment des copier/coller*, c'teuuuh hoooonte.

* même s'il paraît qu'il est revenu à du dessin plus classique, m'a-t-on dit. Ouf.

----------


## Anonyme1023

> Une dernière image pour illustrer ce que tu dis (après j'arrête). Il s'agit d'une de mes cases préférées


Tu m'avais pas dit que c'était Patricia, ta case préférée ?  :tired:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tu m'avais pas dit que c'était Patricia, ta case préférée ?


Non alors faire des blagues de znokiss à znokiss, je crains que ça ne chie dans la compote de l'espace-temps. Faut pas jouer à ça.

----------


## Flappie

Je n'ai toujours pas sauté le pas avec Blacksad (la zoophilie c'est mal). Ça me rappelle méchamment Canardo (que j'aime bien) et j'ai donc peur d'être déçu en ne cessant de les comparer. Un amateur de Canardo et de Blacksad peut-il me convaincre ?

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Rien à dire cette série est parfaite, à mettre dans toutes les bédéthèques. Je hais ces Dieux du crayon.  ::P:

----------


## Chocolouf

> Je n'ai toujours pas sauté le pas avec Blacksad (la zoophilie c'est mal). Ça me rappelle méchamment Canardo (que j'aime bien) et j'ai donc peur d'être déçu en ne cessant de les comparer. Un amateur de Canardo et de Blacksad peut-il me convaincre ?


A part l'ambiance polar et l'anthropomorphisme je vois pas de similitudes.
Canardo c'est crade, dépravé et cet inspecteur est un vrai lâche irresponsable doublé d'un sacré chaud-lapin alors que Blacksad c'est vivant, léché et il n'hésite pas à coller des gnons mais c'est un gentleman.

Le dessin dans Canardo peut faire croire que c'est enfantin mais une fois qu'on y met le nez c'est résolument adulte. ::wub:: 

Je plussoie aussi l'avis des canards, le scénario est moins bien ficelé que les 3 précédents, j'ai lu 3 fois avant de bien comprendre l'histoire.

----------


## IbZz

> *Canardo c'est crade, dépravé* et cet inspecteur est un vrai lâche irresponsable doublé d'un sacré chaud-lapin alors que Blacksad c'est vivant, léché et il n'hésite pas à coller des gnons mais c'est un gentleman.
> 
> Le dessin dans Canardo peut faire croire que c'est enfantin mais une fois qu'on y met le nez c'est résolument adulte.


Waow, ça donne envie  :B):  

C'est justement le coté un peu trop propre de Blacksad qui me dérange un peu. Un poil trop propre, trop rangé, et classique. Mais ça reste du tout bon dans l'ensemble. 

Pour ma part je me lance dans Canardo, si je le trouve. Je crois que je vois ce que c'est, mais effectivement, cette couverture de canard déprimé en noir et blanc m'avait rebutée à l'époque. J'avais préféré lanfeust, honte à moi.

----------


## Chocolouf

Le premier album de Canardo est spécial (le tome 0 je crois), le dessin à évolué ensuite pour devenir meilleur.

----------


## Hellzed

Je fais partie de ceux qui trouvent que cette série a une réputation bien trop surestimée. 
Oui le dessin est d'un très haut niveau, oui le travail sur l'identification des personnages est interessant mais non le scénario casse pas des barres. 
C'est flagrant dans le un, oui il est limite bateau tellement il est classique et déjà vu même si ça s'améliore un chouia dans les deux suivants. Je n'ai pas lu ce dernier, donc je ne peux pas juger complètement. 
Trop de hype, c'est juste une bonne série sympathique à lire qui a surtout un joli dessin.

----------


## znokiss

> Tu m'avais pas dit que c'était Patricia, ta case préférée ?


Le pire, c'est que j'ai pas compris. Et pourtant je suis un peu Jean Claude bourré, là.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h34 ----------




> Je fais partie de ceux qui trouvent que cette série a une réputation bien trop surestimée. 
> Oui le dessin est d'un très haut niveau, oui le travail sur l'identification des personnages est interessant mais non le scénario casse pas des barres.


En fait, personne n'a dit que le scénario était béton. Au contraire, tout le monde s'extasie (à juste titre) sur la fabulosité (oui oui) des dessins mais de nombreux canards (dont moi) ont souvent souligné le classicisme un peu trop classique (ben ouais) du scénar.

----------


## Teto

> Je fais partie de ceux qui trouvent que cette série a une réputation bien trop surestimée. 
> Oui le dessin est d'un très haut niveau, oui le travail sur l'identification des personnages est interessant mais non le scénario casse pas des barres. 
> C'est flagrant dans le un, oui il est limite bateau tellement il est classique et déjà vu même si ça s'améliore un chouia dans les deux suivants. Je n'ai pas lu ce dernier, donc je ne peux pas juger complètement. 
> Trop de hype, c'est juste une bonne série sympathique à lire qui a surtout un joli dessin.


Je ne peux que plussoyer bruyamment. J'ai été attiré par le dessin (moi qui lis des BD depuis toujours, et j'ai la quarantaine!) mais quand j'ai feuilleté quelques pages, avec l'anthropomorphisme des persos systématiquement raccord avec les clichés qu'on se fait des animaux (félins: gentil mais faut pas les énerver ; lezards, fourbes et glissants ; etc.). J'avais déjà trop lu de BD/séries/films/bouquins avec le même genre de scénario pour vraiment accrocher. Bref, dessin magnifique (dans le peloton de tête, pour tout dire) mais scénar' trop cliché.

----------


## UltimPingouin

Est-ce que je suis le seul à trouver que ce t4, aussi bon soit-il, est quand même sacrément bordélique. Pour remettre l'histoire dans le bon sens, il m'a fallu deux essais. DU coup, forcément, je suis un peu déçu. Mais pas trop, hein...

----------


## ze darkewok

une merveille cet album ! la page sur le carnaval est de toute beauté !

----------


## clemphenix

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> cette "case" dans le tome 2 où l'on voit les trois "noirs" sortir de l'épicerie, avec le taureau le canon scié sur l'épaule, c'est simple, on a l'impression de sentir le vent souffler rien qu'en regardant cette image !


Idem ! Et étant sur la couverture, je pense qu'on peut la montrer :



Juste après celle là :



 ::wub::

----------


## Tildidoum

Bravo a Kilfou et aux canards, vous m'avez donné envie de craquer. Depuis le temps que j'me tâtais...

En plus vu qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de tomes, ça fait une collection pas compliqué à compléter !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Idem ! Et étant sur la couverture, je pense qu'on peut la montrer :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/6e37d9d...c1f549ae34.jpg


Le tome 2 est mon préféré aussi. 

Et on ne peut que conseiller "Blacksad : L'histoire des aquarelles " aux amateurs de cette BD magnifique.

----------


## jahwarrior

J ai suivi vos critiques, je commence le tome 1 cet après midi.

*edit 15h30 :* Excellent début, superbe dessin, bien écrit, rythmé, efficace. Demain, je prends le reste.

----------


## Sada

> Est-ce que je suis le seul à trouver que ce t4, aussi bon soit-il, est quand même sacrément bordélique. Pour remettre l'histoire dans le bon sens, il m'a fallu deux essais.


Oui, tu sais plus lire, c'est dommage. Non franchement, c pas trop compliqué à lire.

Je pense que le classicisme (bon) du scénario est un mal nécéssaire pour faire passer le dessin. Avec l'anthropomorphisme animal, donc des personnages plus durs à identifier, on aurait trop de de mal à suivre, si le scénario nous perdrait en sus.

----------

